
Software Engineer and VR/AR Resources - faisalepian04
Hi everyone,
I am posting my first ever thread at HN, includes series of questions:
1) Being a non tech U grad and stuck in corporate world,I want it to make a transition towards Software Engineering about which i am so much excited.What are the best paths anyone from here gonna suggest me ?<p>2) After browsing a lot about VR&#x2F;AR. I am so much excited to learn and build products about any of them. I would look forward for your valuable inputs about the resources for learning of VR&#x2F;AR?<p>In case of personal inputs please reach out at :
faisal.epian04@gmail.com<p>Thanks in advance.
======
faisalepian04
Anyone please comment on my above query.I shall deeply appreciate it.

